# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Одесса: одесский юмор, песни + еврейские анекдоты

## Lampada

- Рабинович! Здравствуйте, шоб вы были здоровые! А вы хорошо выглядите и ростом выше стали, и похудели, и волосы на лысине отросли... Вас просто не узнать! 
- Я не Рабинович! 
- Так вы еще и фамилию поменяли?!  
- Мойше, шо вы все время молчите? 
- Шоб я в такой мороз руки с карманов вынимал?  
- Абрам, это правда, что тебя вчера побили на вокзале? 
- Меня?! На вокзале?! Какой там вокзал - полустанок!  
К одесситу подходит приезжий с чемоданом: 
- Скажите, если я пойду по этой улице, там будет железнодорожный вокзал? 
- Знаете, он там будет, даже если вы туда не пойдете!  
- Хаим, если бы у тебя был миллион долларов, что бы ты сделал? 
- Ничего. 
- Как ничего? 
- А зачем?  
- Боря! Не бей так сильно Изю! Вспотеешь!  
- Мойше, когда тебя нету дома, соседи про тебя такое говорят!.. 
- Ой, когда меня нету дома, так пусть они меня даже бьют!  
- Сарочка! Вы сегодня просто прекрасно выглядите! 
- Ха! Это я еще себя плохо чувствую!  
- Мойше, скажите, вы с вашей Басей счастливы? 
- А куда деваться?  
- Абрам, что такое судьба? 
- Ой, это если вы идёте по улице, и вам на голову падает кирпич! 
- А если мимо? 
- Значит, не судьба.

----------


## Lampada

*Аркадий Хайт* "Избранные страницы"  *Прямо с одесского привоза*. 
Если есть на земле рай для юмористов, так это одесский привоз. Это настоящий Клондайк, золотая жила веселья. Здесь ничего не надо придумывать, надо только ходить по торговым рядам и записывать. И за покупателями, и за продавцами, поскольку здесь все одинаково остроумны. Тут никто не скажет слова просто так. Даже на самый простой вопрос ответ всегда будет необычный: 
- Тарас Петрович, как дела, как живете? 
- Живу как моль: один костюм уже проел, теперь взялся за второй. А вы, Григорий Матвеич, как живете? 
- Как я живу? Как арбуз: пузо растет, а хвостик сохнет. 
Так давайте не будем терять времени, пройдемся вместе по этим торговым рядам, где грудами лежат розовые шматы сала, пузатые баклажаны, которые каждый уважающий себя одессит называет только «синенькие», и особые одесские помидоры, пахнущие солнцем и горьким степным ветром. Пройдемся и послушаем, что сегодня говорят на одесском привозе. 
— Куры, куры! Парные куры! Дамочка, идите сюда! Посмотрите, это же не кура, это мечта! 
— Я уже подошла. Теперь вы мне скажите: вы кормите своих курей? 
— А зачем это вам? 
— Как это зачем? Может, я тоже хочу так похудеть? 
Здоровенный дядька в соломенной шляпе тащит две кошелки ярко-красных помидоров. 
— Дядько, дядько! Где вы брали таки гарны помидоры? 
— Да вон же, в соседнем ряду. 
— И шо, много народу? 
— Да никого не было. Даже продавца. 
Рядом старушка довольно преклонного возраста уверенно выговаривает продавцу: 
— Глаза твои бесстыжие! Морда твоя наглая! Что ж ты такие огурцы продаешь? 
— Какие это такие? 
— Что, сам не видишь? Жёлтые, скрюченные - тьфу! 
— Ой, мамаша, вы лучше на себя посмотрите! 
Возле выложенных горой фруктов стоит мужчина. Долго смотрит на шестизначные цены, продает очки, опять надевает и снова смотрит. 
— Мужчина, — спрашивает продавец, — что там высматриваете? Что вам неясно? 
— Да я никак не могу понять: это у вас цены или номера телефонов? 
Это тоже примета времени. Когда один доллар стоит почти двести тысяч карбованцев — цены измеряются в миллионах. Людям старой закалки, привыкшим с уважением относиться к слову «миллион», приходится нелегко. 
— Молодой человек, молодой человек! Вы мне не скажете, сколько стоит ваша телятина? 
— Почему не скажу? Что мы с вами, в ссоре? Конечно, я скажу. Только вы сначала скажите: у вас валидол с собой? 
Из мясных рядов переберемся в молочные. Там тоже есть что послушать. 
— Мужчина, идите сюда! Попробуйте уже моё молоко. 
— Если оно правда ваше, зачем мне пробовать? Что я, грудной? 
— Шо вы цепляетесь к словам? Ну не мое, моей коровы. Зато молоко — что-то особенное. Вы попробуйте... 
— Так... Я уже попробовал. 
— Ну что? 
— Теперь я хочу спросить: вы не хотите купить своей корове зонтик? 
— Чего вдруг? Почему зонтик? 
— Потому что у нее в молоке очень много воды. 
Рядом в киоске выстроилась очередь за сыром. Пожилая бабушка говорит юной продавщице: 
— Деточка, будь ласка, свешай мне, пожалуйста, десять грамм сыра. 
— Сколько?! 
— Десять. 
— Вы что, издеваетесь? 
— Боже упаси! Коли бы я издевалась, я бы тебя еще попросила нарезать. 
Одесса — город, который стоит на море. Это знают даже дети. Но даже взрослые никогда не могли объяснить, почему на базаре нет свежей рыбы. Сегодня, наконец, она появилась. Правда, это уже не тот фиш, не тот коленкор, как говорят местные. Нет копченой скумбрии с тонкой золотистой шкуркой, куда-то подевались знаменитые бычки, а если они и есть, то это уже не бычки, а воши. Хотя в рыбных рядах наблюдается оживление. 
— Мужчина, берите свежую рыбу! 
— А она действительно свежая? 
— Что за вопрос? Только что из моря. 
— А почему она закрыла глаза? Спит?.. А почему она так воняет? 
— Слушайте, мужчина, когда вы спите, вы за себя можете отвечать? 
Словом, со свежей рыбой опять трудности, рыбных консервов сколько угодно душе. 
— Молодой человек! Я уже третий раз прошу: дайте мне баночку сардин! 
— Я слышу, слышу... Но вы же не говорите, какие вам нужно: испанские, французские, марокканские... 
— Какая мне разница? Что я с ними, буду разговаривать? 
Конечно, одесский привоз сегодня изменился, изменилось всё в городе. Сегодня, кроме продуктов, здесь торгуют обувью, одеждой, зонтиками — словом, чем попало! Молодой человек стоит, торгует плетеными корзинами. 
— Парень, за сколько продашь корзину? 
— За пятьсот тысяч. Только скорее, скорее. 
— Что скорее? Не горит. А за триста тыщ отдашь? 
— Отдам, отдам, только скорее. 
— Опять скорее! Бери двести, и я пошел. 
— Давайте, только скорее. 
— Да что за спешка? Почему скорее? 
— Почему? Потому что вон идет хозяин этой корзины. 
Возле корзин старичок малюсенького росточка торгует часами самых разных видов и марок: наручными, карманными, стенными... 
— Папаша, а часы с кукушкой у вас есть? 
— Вообще есть. Но должен вас предупредить: часы с брачком. 
— Что, отстают? 
— Боже упаси! 
— Спешат? 
— Никогда в жизни! 
— Так что? Кукушка не выскакивает? 
— Кукушка выскакивает каждые шестьдесят минут. Но она всегда спрашивает: «Который час?» 
Чем только не торгуют сегодня на привозе. Какой-то человек в большой корзине принёс щенков. Над ними висит фотография якобы их мамы, — немецкой овчарки, у которой вся грудь в медалях. 
— Молодой человек, откуда у этой собаки столько орденов? Она что, съела генерала? 
— Никого она не ела. Это чемпионка Европы. 
— И родословная хорошая? 
— Или! Я вам скажу: если бы эта собака могла говорить, она бы не стала разговаривать ни с вами, ни со мной. 
В разговор вмешивается стоящая рядом женщина: 
— Не слушайте его, это аферист. Я купила у него сторожевую собаку, оказался форменный сексуальный маньяк. Кидается на всех, включая кошек. 
— А я вас предупреждал. Это такая порода. Она так и называется: бордель-терьер. 
- Бордель меня не интересует, — снова переживает мужчина. — Сколько вы хотите за этого щенка? 
— Десять миллионов. 
— А половину? 
— Половину щенка я не продаю. Мужчина, не жалейте эти десять миллионов. У вас будет отличный сторожевой пес. 
— Смешной человек! Если я вам отдам десять миллионов, этой собаке уже нечего будет сторожить. 
В глубине рынка стоит маленькая будочка, в которой сидит гадалка. Толстая еврейка в цыганской шали по имени Аза Абрамовна. Поскольку ни газетам, ни радио уже никто не верит, находятся желающие узнать будущее от гадалки. Вот она раскладывает колоду перед толстым, лысым мужчиной. Тот поминутно вытирает лысину носовым платком. 
— Так... Значит, вы у нас трефовый валет. 
—Почему валет? Я король. И потом не трефовый, а бубновый. 
— Слушайте, откуда я могу знать вашу масть, когда вы такой лысый. И потом, с чего вы взяли, что вы король? Вы кем работаете? 
— Я? Инженер по технике безопасности. 
— А-а. Тогда вы вообще шестерка. — Она быстро раскладывает карты. 
— Значит, так: до пятидесяти лет вы будете страдать от отсутствия денег. 
— А потом? 
— А потом привыкнете. 
Одесский привоз — это не просто место, где делают покупки. Это настоящий клуб, где люди встречаются поговорить за политику, за жизнь, за одесский «Черноморец» и вообще. Вот молодой папаша толкает перед собой широкую детскую коляску. 
— Боренька, поздравляю с прибавлением семейства! 
— Спасибо большое! 
— Что, близнецы? Какие загорелые. Оба мальчики? 
— Нет, мальчик только справа. Слева — дыня. 
— Тростянский, хорошо, что я вас встретил. Вы идете на похороны Купцевича? 
— С какой стати? Он же на мои не придёт! 
Супружеская пара идет с кошёлками, полными продуктов. 
— Гришенька, — говорит жена, — это ничего, что я бросила нищему деньги? 
— Правильно сделала. Слепой человек, надо помочь. 
— Но ты же говорил, что они все только притворяются слепыми. 
— Нет, этот настоящий слепой. 
— Откуда ты знаешь? 
— Знаю. Он же тебе сказал: «Спасибо, красавица!» 
Вот так или примерно так расходятся люди с одесского привоза. Уже вечереет, зажигаются первые огни, а на свежем морском ветру гордо полощется самодельный транспарант: «Господа! Приезжайте в Одессу, нето Одесса приедет к вам!»

----------


## VendingMachine

What, is that supposed to be funny?

----------


## Lampada

> What, is that supposed to be funny?

 To whom how.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  What, is that supposed to be funny?   To whom how.

   ::  I don't think that experssion works in English!   ::  
Here: Кому как ~ some would  find it so

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  What, is that supposed to be funny?   To whom how.     I don't think that experssion works in English!   
> Here: Кому как ~ some would

 Я так и знала. Наверное, от русских это слышала. 
А тут то же "Кому как":  To whom how

----------


## Lampada

Ой, ваш Абрамчик на лицо - вылитый папа! 
- Это не страшно, был бы здоров! 
- Рабинович! Я слышал, вы стали импотентом?
- Ой, а что поделаешь...
- Ну, и как вам?
- Сказать честно? Как гора с плеч! 
- Мойше, шо вы все время молчите?
- Шоб я в такой мороз руки с карманов вынимал?

----------


## Lampada

Водил Моисей по пустыне евреев 10 лет. 
Привёл куда-то и спрашивает: - Нравится вам здесь? 
Евреи отвечают: - Нет, здесь воняет. 
Водил он их ещё 10 лет. 
Привёл куда-то и спрашивает: - Нравится вам тут? 
Евреи отвечают: - Нет, здесь воняет. 
Пошли они опять... 
Через 20 лет он их приводит он их куда-то и спрашивает: - Нравится здесь вам? 
Они отвечают: - Нравится.  
Теперь у арабов нефть, а у евреев зато не воняет...  
- Купил хвалёную германскую соковыжималку, а она сломалась. 
- А много сока выжала? 
- Чуть-чуть яблочного и апельсинового, а на берёзовом накрылась.

----------


## Leof

Беседуют два менеджера по персоналу:
-Скажите, а вы берёте на работу евреев?
-Даа!
-А ГДЕ вы их берёте??

----------


## Lampada

Жена мужу: 
- Дорогой, посмотри, я не слишком далеко от обочины припарковала машину? 
- От правой или от левой?   
Звонок в пожарную часть: 
- Алло, это пожарные? 
- Пожарные. 
- Тогда пожарьте мне картошечку! 
- Мы не жарим - мы тушим! 
- Тогда потушите. С мясом.   
Я живу в 100 метрах от аэропорта рядом с железной дорогой - ну и на фига мне бесшумная стиральная машина?   
Интересно, а пить водку в полночь считается после работы или до?   
- Скажите, ребе, что будет, если я нарушу одну из десяти заповедей? 
- Что будет? Останутся еще девять.  
Моисей сказал: всё от Бога, 
Соломон сказал: всё от ума, 
Иисус сказал: всё от сердца, 
Маркс сказал: всё от потребностей, 
Фрейд сказал: всё от секса, 
Эйнштейн сказал: всё относительно.. 
Сколько евреев - столько и мнений.

----------


## Lampada

Приходит еврей к равину, и говорит: 
- Ребе, мне так плохо, жена не радует, дети в школе плохо учатся, бизнес не клеится, подскажите, что делать. 
- Напиши плакат "Так будет не всегда" и повесь его над входом в дом. 
Проходит месяц, счастливый еврей приходит к равину и говорит: 
- Всё наладилось и в бизнессе, и с женой всё хорошо, дети пятёрки стали из школы приносить, может быть, снять табличку? 
- Не надо, пусть пока ещё повисит.

----------


## Lampada

Школа биндюжников в Одессе. Экзамен. Биндюжники-извозчики сидят за партами. Экзаменатор вызывает:
     — Биндюжник Муцайло! Вот представьте себе такую картину. Вы на своей биндюге едете по степу. Вы едете, едете, едете, и у вас сломалась ось. Что вы будете делать?
     Муцайло, почесывая затылок, говорит:
     — Ну, найду дерево, срублю его и сделаю ось. 
     Экзаменатор:
     — Где у степу дерево?
     — Ну, тогда дойду до села и попрошу у них...
     — Какого села? Степь. На сто километров вокруг никого нет.
     Муцайло чешет затылок:
   — Ну тогда... Тогда... Тогда... 
     Экзаменатор:
    — Шо тогда?
     — Ну тогда... Так-таки... Плохо...

----------


## Lampada

*ЮМОР В ОДЕССЕ*  *Роман Карцев*  
Юмор в Одессе не пропадал никогда. Ни в холода, ни во время войны, ни после войны. Одесский язык тональный. Он требует точной интонации и еще никогда не знаешь, чем закончится разговор.
Во время "Юморины" ко мне подошел мальчик лет восьми:
– Дядя Рома, я вас первый раз вижу живым!
Я: – Ну и как твое впечатление?
Он: – Я думал, что вы хуже!!! 
А как то я сидел на футболе. Возле меня сидел пацан лет двенадцати. Он увидел своего друга на противоположной трибуне и стал кричать: "Придурок!  Иди сюда! Здесь место есть для тебя! Придурок! Иди сюда, придурок! Место есть! При-ду-рок!" Его били по голове, он всем мешал, он не смотрел матч, он кричал: "Придурок, иди сюда!" 
Два одессита могут стоять, разговаривать. Третий, незнакомый, подойдет, встанет рядом, слушает долго, потом говорит: "Ой! Не морочьте голову!" – и уйдет. 
В одной гостинице я снимал "люкс", приехал отдыхать. Ходил на пляж.
Старушка горничная убирала номер, меняла каждый день полотенце, белье. Как и положено! Как-то иду с пляжа по коридору, навстречу идет моя горничная с другой помоложе. Молодая со мной здоровается, разговариваем. Вспоминаем общих знакомых. Старушка смотрит на нее, на меня, потом спрашивает у молодой: "Ты его знаешь?" Молодая: – Конечно! Его все знают!
"Да! – удивилась старушка, – А я думала, что он иностранец! Я ему меняла полотенце каждый день!" Больше я ее полотенец не видел! А когда встретил случайно – спросил: "Где полотенце?" Она, не глядя на меня: "В стирке!" 
Встречаю знакомую девушку: "Наташа! Ты так прекрасно выглядишь!" 
Она:   "Это я еще плохо себя чувствую!" 
В Одессе отвечают сразу, без обдумывания. Недавно на Красной площади поставили памятник Жукову на коне. Возле памятника стояла группа одесситов.
К женщине подошел репортер с микрофоном: "Как вам памятник?"
 Женщина:  "Потрясающе! Я вообще люблю лошадей!" 
В Одессе есть место в области, где выращивают специальных раков и лягушек для Франции. Уже много лет. Такие села на воде, как Венеция. Только одеты хуже. Так вот, эти раки голубого цвета. Они – особенные! В продаже их нет.  И вот как-то раз, это мне рассказал один одессит, он увидел на привозе (базаре) женщина продавала "голубых раков".
Я подошел: – Сколько?
Она: – 100 тысяч!
Я: – Давайте весь ящик!
Она: – Штука 100 тысяч!
Я: – Один рак!? 100000!?
Она берет одного рака в руку, поднимает вверх:
"Смотрите! Это же – Ален Делон!" 
А знаменитый администратор одесской филармонии Козак! Он всегда стоял на улице возле филармонии и когда приезжали артисты, выходили из автобуса и радостно: "Дмитрий Михайлович, здрасте – мы прибыли!" Он: – Какие прибыли? Одни убытки!
Он мне говорил: – Я тридцать лет в партии! Они меня вызвали на чистку!
Они мне говорят: "Дмитрий Михайлович, вы тридцать лет в партии, вы руководите культурным заведением, вы не ходите на политзанятия. Какой пример вы подаете молодежи!" 
Так я им говорю:  – Ученье Маркса вечно?
Они:  – Вечно!
– Так я еще успею! 
На пляже "Аркадия" весь день молчал репродуктор. Тишина, красота, море, солнце. И вдруг, в шесть часов вечера:
– Внимание! Говорит радиоузел пляжа "Аркадия"! На этом радиоузел пляжа "Аркадия" свою работу заканчивает! 
Лечу в Одессу из Москвы. Лето, жара. Самолет не летит, кондиционер не работает, бегает стюардесса:
– Господа! Кто везет лыжи? 
 Все смеются. Лето, жара, лыжи… Наверное, юмор одесский.
Вышел летчик:  – Ребята, кто лыжи везет?
Возле меня сидит выпивший одессит, полуспит. Летчик к нему:  – Ты лыжи везешь?
Он: – Я.
– Слушай, брат! Мы потеряли твою одну лыжу!
– Ничего вы не потеряли! Я одну и везу! 
Конечно, на бумаге трудно передать интонацию, тонкости одесского говора.  Я рассказал случаи, произошедшие со мной в разное время. Недавно зашел в Одессе в магазин.
 Говорю продавщице:  – Девушка! Я вчера покупал этот продукт, он стоил 5 гривен. Ночь прошла – он стоит 10!?
Она:  – А вы не ложитесь! 
На "привозе" стоит женщина, кричит:
– Зелень, зелень, зелень!
Я:  – Дайте два пучка!
– Отойди! Зелень, зелень!
– Дайте три пучка!
– Отойди, я доллары меняю! Зелень! Зелень! 
Звоню как-то в Одессу. Плохо слышно, телефон хрипит, я кричу: "Это – Одесса? Это – Одесса!?"
 Какой-то старичок в трубку: "Пока да!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRkabGWCW6k 
"*Об Одессе*"   *Карцев и Ильченко*

----------


## Lampada

_Еврейские одесские анекдоты 
Одесса. В шикарном ресторане сидит Рабинович со своей женой. Подходит официант. 
- Что пьёт ваша жена, господин Рабинович? 
- Мою кровь.   
Сара, дорогая! Ты не видела маленькую синенькую таблеточку, лежала здесь на тумбочке? 
- Да, Моня дорогой, я ее выпила со своими лекарствами! 
- Ну, вот и трахай теперь сама себя, дура!  
- Абрам, чего ты плачешь. 
- Был у зубного. Рвал зубы. 
- Ай, бедняга. И сколько он вырвал? 
- 200 баксов.  
- Папа, а пpавда что Иисyс был евpеем? 
- Пpавда, доченька. Тогда все были евpеями - вpемя было такое...  
Вечером Рабинович нервно ходит перед своим домом, то и дело поглядывая на часы. 
- Волнуюсь за свою Сару, - поясняет он соседу. 
- А что с ней? 
- С ней мой автомобиль...  
К платформе в Одессе подходит пассажирский поезд. В тамбуре у открытой двери стоит тётя Соня и кричит: 
- Насильщик! Потаскун! Патарапися и имей меня первой!  
Старый еврей пришел к сексопатологу. 
- Доктор, почему, когда я занимаюсь сексом, в ушах раздается свист? 
- А сколько вам лет? 
- 69 
- Ну а что вы хотели услышать, аплодисменты?  
- Рабинович, Вы когда-нибудь пробовали секс втроем? 
- Нет, никогда.
- А хотели бы? 
- Конечно!
- Так бегите же скорее домой!  
-Сара Абрамовна, вы обладаете удивительным даром привлекать мужчин!!!! 
-Кто - я? Даром? - Та шо вы - никогда!!!  
-Сёма, ви тока посмотрите, что творится! Просто нету слов - бензин опять подорожал!!! 
- Слушайте, Моня, а вам какое дело до этого бензина, когда у вас и автомобиля никакого нет?! 
- Но зато у меня есть зажигалка._  
Картину радостной встречи прервал официант, который принес наконец горячий борщ. 
-Официант, послушайте,- обратился Паниковский к нему, попробовав есть любимое блюдо, - ваш борщ такой горачий, как кипяток, а я спешу и не имею время час ждать, пока он остынет. 
-Так если вы сильно спешите, подуйте на него, - бездумно посоветовал ему жрец общепита. 
-Официант,- не задумываясь, ответил Паниковский, - если бы я хотел дуть, я заказал бы вам тромбон...

----------


## Lampada

*Старые* одесские хохмы  
Встречаются два одессита: 
- Сеня, ну у тебя и шея... 
- Так я же жру! 
- Так надо ж мыть!..  
В Одессе открылся новый магазин лекарственных препаратов -'Shop вы мне все так были здоровы', а также магазин при похоронном бюро - 'Shop ты сдох'.  
Встречаются два одессита: 
- Вы знаете, наша Циля - архитектор... 
- Да, и шо она строит? 
- А, эта дура ходит по Дерибасовской и строит из себя девочку.  
Проклятие в одесском трамвае: "Чтоб я тебя видел на одной ноге, а ты меня одним глазом!" .  
- Мадам Фигнер, а что это вы сегодня так мало кушаете? 
- Берегу фигуру! 
- Ой! Чтобы сберечь Вашу фигуру - надо кушать, кушать и кушать!  
- Рабинович, с твоей Сарой спит вся Одесса, и чтобы к ней попасть, нужно занимать очередь, брось её, зачем нужна тебе такая жена! 
- Ты понимаешь, если я брошу её, то мне тоже нужно будет занимать очередь.  
Одесса. Знойное лето. Приезжий с сумками, комкая карту, ловит одессита: 
- Скажите, пожалуйста, я до Оперного театра этой дорогой дойду? 
Одессит (секундное размышление): 
- Да, пожалуй, тут вам ничего не грозит.  
Одесса. Трамвай приближается к вокзальной площади и останавливается, не доезжая до здания вокзала несколько сотен метров. В трамвае в сомнениях мечется приезжий с чемоданом. Наконец, он обращается к сидящему рядом одесситу: 
- Скажите, это вокзал? 
- Таки нет, это трамвай.  
- Как, вы не знаете, как меня найти?! Ведь всё очень пpосто: вы идёте на Деpибасовскyю, там заходите в пеpвый пpоyлок спpава и попадаете во двоpик. Здесь кpичите 'Рабинович!!!' - во всех окнах появятся люди, а в одном окне не бyдет никого - там живy я, моя фамилия - Шапиpо.  
В Одессе жандармы обыскивают дома в поисках призывников, уклоняющихся от службы в армии.  Старик Рабинович нервничает и просит семью спрятать его в погребе. 
- Тебе-то чего боятся, в твои-то годы? - успокаивает его жена. 
- Да? А генералы в армии уже не нужны?  
Вы слышали, Мойша вчера открыл на Дерибасовской ювелирный магазин! 
- Да? И шо было? 
- Да ничего... Сработала сигнализация, и за ним приехали...  
Старая Одесса. 
- Боже мой, кого я вижу! Соломон Моисеевич! 
- Меня зовут Соломон Маркович. 
- Вы мне будете рассказывать, как вас зовут?! Я вашего папу с детства знал! Он был таким красивым, кудрявым! 
- Ничего подобного. Мой папа был маленький и лысый. 
- Ай, идите к чёрту, вы не знаете своего папу!  
Встретились две одесситки: 
- Послушай, Мара, купи у меня новый диван. 
- Да ты что? Ты же его так долго искала, столько переплатила... 
- Понимаешь, не могу даже на него смотреть... Я на нём изменила своему мужу... 
- Эх, милочка! Если бы я продавала всю ту мебель, на которой я изменяла своему мужу, у меня бы уже давно одна люстра осталась!  
К платформе в Одессе подходит пассажирский поезд. В тамбуре у открытой двери стоит тётя Соня и кричит: 
- Носильщик! Имейте меня первой!  
Одессит приехал в Москву. Проезжающее такси обдало его грязью. Он стоит и возмущается: 
- У нас в Одессе, если таксист случайно обольёт вас грязью, то непременно остановится, извинится, отвезёт к себе домой, постирает и почистит одежду, угостит вином... 
- И часто с Вами такое бывало? - спрашивают у него. 
- Со мной - ни разу, а вот с моей двадцатилетней дочерью - неоднократно!  
Две толстые еврейки влезают в битком набитый трамвай, одна с передней площадки, другая - с задней. 
- Сара, - кричит одна, - тебе есть на чем сидеть? 
- Есть! 
- А чего же ты стоишь? 
- Так мест нет!  
- Мадам Трахтенберг, когда ваша Софочка думает выходить замуж? 
- Всегда!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9H6o2_5eBY  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWkTcBd_92g    
А Могилевский   * Как на Дерибасовской* 
Как на Дерибасовской
Угол Ришельевской,
В восемь часов вечера
Разнеслася весть,
Как у нашей бабушки,
Бедненькой - старушки,
Семеро налетчиков
Отобрали честь. 
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
И мечтает снова
Пережить налет. 
Бабушка мечтает
Бедная страдает,
Потеряла бедная
И покой, и сон.
Двери все открыты,
Не идут бандиты!
Пусть придут не семеро
Хоть  бы вшестером! 
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
И мечтает снова
Пережить налет. 
Не выходит бабушка
Вечером на улицу,
Запивает бабушка
Горе порошком.
Жарит каждый день
Для хулиганов курочку
Пусть придут не шестеро
А хоть бы впятером 
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
И мечтает снова
Пережить налет. 
Не идут налетчики
Не идут родимые
Не пугают бабушек,
К ним врываясь в дом. 
Лечатся налетчики!
В Купальном переулочке
Принимают доктора
В номере шестьсот 
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
И мечтает снова
Пережить налет. 
Как услышал дедушка
Про бабушкины штучки
Ох не вынес старенький
Этакий позор
Взял он нашу бабушку
За беленькие рученьки
И с седьмого этажа
Скинул на забор 
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
И мечтает снова
Пережить налет. 
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц - тоц - перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
И мечтает снова
Пережить налет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-zbz5K5eqc   *Витас*  *Одесса* 
1.Одесса раньше славилась фонтанами,
Бычками и морскими капитанами.
Про это вы спросите моряков,
А мне не говорите за бычков. 
В любом краю, где что-то хороводится,
Нишо без одесситов не обходится.
Когда снимает свадьбу Голливуд,
Фаршмак с десятой станции несут. 
Припев:
На Дерибасовской снимается кино,
Красивых девочек у нас полным-полно.
А вот и вы, а вот и я и Мясоедовская улица моя.
А вот и вы, а вот и я и Мясоедовская улица моя.  
У нас в Одессе публика балдёжная,
Собрать массовку дело безнадёжное.
Поскольку  город очень наш не прост,
Он состоит из столько кинозвёзд!
Припев: 
Колумб к матросам закатил истерику,
Открывши не Одессу, а Америку.
Но говорят, до самой смерти он,
Подозревал, что это Ланжерон.
Припев:

----------


## Lampada

Одесса под музыку  
Часть 1 из 2.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNovhNmNHts
Часть 2 из 2.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYUludTnSrk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSalMrngpR4   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3xmNbOKpnU   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0P-1c0obuM 
Спасибо ютюбщику Born555777!   http://www.youtube.com/user/Born555777

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oJS0833Jeo 
Чисто одесский диктор

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnIEuEDM_PU 
Разговоры на Привозе

----------


## Lampada

- Сестра, куда мы едем?
- В морг.
- Но я же ещё не умер!
- Так мы ещё и не приехали...

----------


## Hanna

LOL!  Good stories! 
Just want to say that the people in Odessa are lovely and probably the funniest Russian speaking people I have met so far. Not surprised to learn that it is the source of many funny stories and jokes.

----------


## Lampada

Два еврея полетели на космическом корабле. Один из них вышел в
открытый космос, поработал там и постучался в люк корабля. Изнутри
послышалось:
-- Фима, это вы?  
-- От чего умер Рабинович?
-- От гриппа.
-- Ну, грипп -- это ерунда.  
Рабинович и Шлемензон с тяжёлыми вывихами стопы лежат в одесской
травматологии. Шлемензон вопит при каждом осмотре, Рабинович же
переносит осмотр молча.
-- Да ты, Яша, у нас просто герой! -- восхищается Шлемензон.
-- Вовсе нет, -- возражает Рабинович. -- Просто я немного умнее тебя. Я
показываю врачу только здоровую ногу...  
Советская Россия. Только закончилась Гражданская война, дефицит
продовольствия, строгие предписания относительно предельных цен на
продукты. Финкельштейн продаёт гусей по 500 рублей за штуку и
процветает. Сосед хочет последовать его примеру и помещает в газете
объявление. Тут же являются чекисты и конфискуют его гусей.
-- Яша, -- спрашивает сосед, -- почему ЧК не приходит к тебе? Ты ведь
продаёшь своих гусей за те же 500 рублей.
-- А что ты написал в объявлении?
-- Я написал: продаю гусей по 500 рублей за штуку.
-- Ты поступил очень глупо. Я всегда пишу так: "В воскресенье на
Соборной площади потеряны 500 рублей. Нашедший получает в награду
гуся" И на следующий день пол-Одессы приносят мне потерянные 500
рублей...  
-- Наумчик, я слышал, что ты женился...
-- Да, Соломон Маркович, три недели назад.
-- Тебя еще можно поздравить?..  
Целый час Гольдберг роется в карманах, а потом говорит жене:
-- Не могу найти свой кошелек.
-- А в брюках ты смотрел?
-- Да.
-- А в плаще?
-- Смотрел.
-- А во внутренних карманах?
-- Нет.
-- Почему?
-- Если и там нет, у меня будет инфаркт.  
Теща Иннокентия Смоктуновского, еврейская писательница Шира Горшман,
очень переживала за Израиль и боялась, что арабы его разобьют. И вот
Смоктуновский с киногруппой побывал в Египте, бывшем тогда главным
врагом Израиля. На таможне в аэропорту он увидел полную неразбериху во
всех делах. Вернувшись домой, он сказал теще:
-- Мама, успокойтесь, они их никогда не победят.  
-- А вы знаете, что жизнь на Земле зародилась в Одессе?
-- Как в Одессе?
-- Ну так! "Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Яакова..." И где это,
по-вашему, было? В Воронеже?!  
-- Софочка, это правда, что ваш брат всё ещё сидит в тюрьме за кражу?
-- Нет. Его досрочно выпустили за хорошее поведение!
-- Представляю, как вы им все гордитесь.  
Кац, только что получивший зарплату, бухгалтеру:
-- Вы мне недодали 20 долларов!
-- Всё правильно, зато в прошлый раз вам дали на 20 долларов больше,
что же вы тогда молчали?
-- Потому что, если вы один раз ошиблись, на это можно закрыть глаза,
но два -- это уже слишком!  
Израиль. Апельсиновая плантация. На одном из деревьев сидит Рабинович
и ест апельсины. Заметив непрошеного гостя, хозяин плантации строго
кричит ему снизу:
-- Ты что, Тору не читал?! Там же написано: не укради!
Рабинович с дерева:
-- Какая всё же прекрасная страна -- Израиль! Сидишь себе на дереве, ешь
апельсины, а тебе ещё и Тору цитируют!  
Кац давно прекратил переписку со своими родственниками за границей.
Его вызывают в НКВД и требуют написать родственникам "бодрое" письмо.
"Дорогие, приезжайте к нам, -- пишет Кац. -- Мы строим социализм. Если
приедете, скоро увидите дедушку Боруха, бабушку Лею, прабабушку Сару.
У нас тут рай!"  
Одесский дворик.
-- Ты знаешь, Сара, самыми лучшими моментами в своей жизни я обязана футболу.
-- Циля, неужели ты ходишь на стадион болеть за "Черноморец"?
-- Нет, туда ходит мой муж, а я в это время хожу к нашему соседу Сёме...  
Американский турист ходит с гидом по Израилю.
-- Все тут у вас такое маленькое, устаревшее, зажатое, -- говорит он. --
Это здание, например, было бы в Америке раз в десять выше.
-- О, конечно, сэр! Это же психиатрическая клиника.  
Лейзерович читает газету: "... и тогда итальянский клуб выплатил
Марадоне два миллиона долларов".
-- Изя! -- кричит он сыну, -- что ты целый день сидишь над своими дурными
задачками? Иди во двор и погоняй в футбол, как все нормальные дети.  
Михаил Светлов начал свою автобиографию так: "Я, Михаил Аркадьевич
Светлов, родился в 1903 году 4/17 июля. Отец -- буржуа, мелкий, даже
очень мелкий. Он собирал 10 знакомых евреев и создавал "акционерное
общество". Акционерное общество покупало пуд гнилых груш и
распродавало его пофунтно. Разница между расходом и приходом шла на
мое образование. В детстве я учился у меламеда. Платили ему пять
рублей. И вдруг отец узнал, что в соседнем местечке берут три. Он
пришел к меламеду и сказал: "Хорошо, пять так пять. Но за эти деньги
обучи его русской грамоте". -- Так я и стал, -- заключал Светлов, --
русским писателем". **

----------


## Lampada

*Как на Дерибасовской, угол Ришельевской,* В восемь часов вечера разнеслася весть,
Как у нашей бабушки, бабушки-старушки,
Шестеро налетчиков отобрали честь. 
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Пережить налёт. 
Бабушка вздыхает, бабушка страдает,
Потеряла бабка и покой и сон,
Двери все открыты, но не идут бандиты,
Пусть придут не шестеро, хотя бы вчетвером. 
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Пережить налёт. 
Не выходит бабка из дому на улицу,
Принимает бабка на ночь порошок,
Вынимает к вечеру жареную курицу,
Пусть придут не шестеро, хотя бы один пришёл. 
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Пережить налёт. 
Не гуляют бедные и не пьют налетчики,
Не пугают бабушек, к ним врываясь в дом,
Не гуляют с девками, лечатся налетчики,
Вызывают доктора сразу вшестером. 
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Пережить налёт. 
Ой, бабка, бабка, ну что же ты будешь делать
Когда наступят зимние холода,
А у тебя же нету зимнего платочка,
У тебя же нету зимнего пальта. 
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Пережить налёт. 
С той поры все бабушки, бабушки-старушки,
Двери нараспашку любят оставлять,
Но теперь молодчики, грозные налётчики,
Бабушек не смеют уж больше обижать. 
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Бабушка здорова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Кушает компот,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
И мечтает снова,
Оц тоц перевертоц,
Пережить налёт.

----------


## Lampada

*Смешное можно и по второму разу....*  
— Изя, я слышал, твоя тёща умерла. А что у нее было?
— Да так, ерунда – старый сервант и телевизор.  
...Ночь, глухой полустанок. Еврей отстал от поезда. Идет на почту 
и дает жене телеграмму: "Сара, где я? Беспокоюсь".   
- Зяма, я слышал, вы делаете себе зубы. Так сколько вам стоил ваш шикарный мост?
- Ой, что вам сказать, Бруклинский мне бы обошелся дешевле!   
- Вы слышали, говорят, что те, кто активно занимается сексом, живут намного дольше... 
- А шо я вам говорила! Эта старая проститутка Циля ещё нас с вами переживет!..   
- Тетя Соня! Зачем ваш Яша ходит в музыкальную школу?! У него же нет никакого слуху! 
- Дуpак! Яша ходит туда не слухать! Яша ходит туда игpать!   
Итальянская бабушка: 
- Если ты не будешь кушать, я убью тебя!
Еврейская бабушка: 
- Если ты не будешь кушать, я убью себя!    
- Ой, у Мойши такое горе... 
- Что случилось, что? 
- К нему ушла моя жена.    
Балкончики напротив. 
Вечер. 
- Твой пришёл? 
- Нет, чтоб он сдох, а твой? 
- А мой пришёл, чтоб он сдох рядом с твоим!   
- Знаете, Моня, с вашей Сарой спят все, кому ни захочется! 
- И я их понимаю! Мне тоже не хочется... А шо делать?!   
- Сара, что у вас в медальоне? 
- Волосы моего мужа. 
- Но ведь он еще жив! 
- Таки жив, но волос уже давно нет.    
- Смотрите-ка, вы сшили мне из одного отреза и костюм и жилетку, а в Париже мне говорили, что на жилетку не хватит ткани, потому что я, дескать, крупный человек. 
- Это вы в Париже - крупный человек, а у нас в Одессе вы - поц. Кепочку мерить будете?   
Пришёл Мошиах. 
Все евреи, естественно, собрались в Храме, а Рабиновича нет. Сидят, ждут... 
Наконец, рассерженный Мошиах идёт к нему домой. 
Рабинович сидит и спокойно пересчитывает деньги. Мошиах: 
- Рабинович, сколько тебя можно ждать?! 
- Ой-ой-ой, кто бы говорил!

----------


## Lampada

Ах, Одесса  _- Мадам! Почем ваша лошадь?
- Куда ви смотрите? Это курица!
- Я смотрю на ценник!  
- Циля, ви слышите, как пахнут мои новые духи? 
- Ну канешна! Шо я по-вашему слепая что ли?   
- Соня, не дрожи диван: ты лопнешь все пружины!   
- Бабушкаааа, мне скучноооо... 
- Щаз я сделаю тебе скандал и будет весело!  
-Скажите, если я пойду направо, там будет вокзал?
-Он там будет даже, если вы туда не пойдёте.  
- Скажите, а где тут поезд на Одессу?
- Уже ушел.
- Ну вот, здрасьте! А куда?_ _ 
- Представляете, Роза Марковна, вчера у моего мужа выскочил чирей!
- Что, на самом деле?
- Нет, рядом..  
Из окна отходящего поезда один мужик кричит другому, оставшемуся на перроне:
- Ну, счастливо! Еще раз спасибо за гостеприимство! Все было классно! А жена твоя трахается - это просто супер!
Потом смотрит - в вагоне у всех пассажиров вокруг него челюсти отвалились. Он им, виновато:
- Да нет, это так, вранье на самом деле. Не хотелось просто хорошего человека огорчать.  
Глубокая ночь. Одесса. Он и она в постели. Приближается кульминация.
Она:
- О Боже!
Он:
- Шо? Хлеб забыла купить?!!  
- Я тут вчера на пляже видел двух купающихся девушек! Совершенно обнаженных!
- В такой холод?! Наверное, моржи!
- Ну, одна точно морж, а вторая ничего - симпатичненькая...  
- Циля! Де ви пропали вчера весь вечер?
- Ой, засиделась у Трахтенбергов и весь вечер играла у них на рояле!
- И я тоже всегда так не любила эту семью!...  
Две одесситки:
- Роза, как тебе нравится моё новое платье?
- Извини, Сара, я спешу, мне сейчас не до скандалов!_ _ 
- Скажите, пожалуйста, кто вас стриг?
- Мастер…
- Я понимаю, шо мастер. А по профессии он кто?  
- Гриша, я смотрю у вас вчера невроку таки гостей было. Праздновали с шиком!
- Немножко было. Моя Ляля отмечала десятилетие своего сорокалетия._

----------


## Hanna

Funny anectodes but it is hard work so I am reading one at a time! 
The people in Odessa ARE funny! I liked them a lot.  
They were both tough/cool and warm. I thought Odessa would be dangerous but it didn't feel dangerous at all. 
Apparently the world's largest outdoor market is in Odessa but I did not see it and forgot about this fact when I was there.  
And on the Jewish aspect - there are actually some religious Jews there - I could see them getting ready for shabat etc on a Friday, not unlike Israel, and they were even wearing Hasidic clothes.

----------


## Lampada

_Англичанин имеет жену и любовницу. Любит жену. Француз имеет жену и любовницу. Любит любовницу. Украинец имеет жену и любовницу. Просто любит иметь. Русский имеет жену и любовницу. Любит выпить. Еврей имеет жену и любовницу. Любит маму._

----------


## Lampada

Самолёт падает. Штурман стюардессе:
- Успокой пассажиров...
- Тов. пассажиры! У нас экспериментальный полет, сейчас мы нырнем в море, а потом полетим дальше..
Удар, плавают обломки самолёта и два одессита:
- Жора! Я не понял этой хохмы, они что - улетели без нас?... 
***
Звонок Рабиновича в банк:
- Так, это правда, что вы выдаете кредиты под честное слово?
- Да!
- Ну, это же смешно! А вдруг я вас обману?
- Ну, тогда, когда предстанете перед Создателем, Вам будет очень стыдно!
- Уй, когда же это будет!
- Ну, пятого - не вернёте, шестого - предстанете . . . 
***
Рабинович у окошка обменного пункта:
- Как же вы можете утверждать, что бумажка в тридцать долларов фальшивая, если вы сами мне только что сказали, что никогда такой не видели?  
***
Ночь в Одессе. Сара, внезапно проснувшись, толкает локтем в бок мужа:
- Мойше! Я слышу, там, в углу, скрипит МЫШЬ!!!
Мойше (недовольно):
- Так и шо? Я теперь посереди ночи должен вставать и идти ее смазывать?!  
- Призывник Рабинович, где вы хотите служить?
- В Генеральном штабе!
- Вы шо, идиот?
- А это обязательное условие?

----------


## Lampada

В трамвай входит человек, ставит чемодан на пол, берёт билет. Оборачивается - чемодана нет. 
- Граждане, отдайте чемодан! 
Оборачивается - нет чемодана. 
-  Граждане, отдайте чемодан!! 
Оборачивается - нет чемодана. 
- Граждане, отдайте чемодан, а то будет, как в Одессе!!!
 Оборачивается - чемодан стоит на месте. Человек берёт его и выходит из трамвая. Один не выдержал, подбежал и спрашивает:
- А как было в Одессе? 
- Не отдали чемодан!..

----------


## wanja

В еврейском ресторане. Клиент зовет официанта:
- Шломо, попробуй этот суп.
- Шо вдруг? Это тот же суп, который вы всегда заказываете.
- Попробуй.
- Слушайте, когда я вам подавал плохой суп?
- Я тебе говорю: попробуй!
- Ну хорошо уже, я попробую. Где ложка?
- О!

----------


## Lampada

Объявление по одесскому городскому радио: "Всем евреям, улетающим сегодня рейсом Одесса - Тель-Авив, просьба явиться в справочное бюро аэровокзала, где им будет вручена медаль "За освобождение Одессы".  
На рынке:
- Сколько стоит эта лошадь? 
- Но это курица, мадам. 
- Я смотрю на цену.  
В Одессе нищий просит милостыню. Подходит Исаак, долго ищет в карманах, наконец достает один рубль, кидает его в шляпу и говорит: 
- Извини, Абрамчик, вчера я женился, теперь у меня жена и теща, так что я не могу давать тебе два рубля как раньше. 
Абрам вскакивает и кричит на всю улицу: 
- Евреи, идите скорей сюда! Посмотрите на этого потца! Вчера он женился, а сегодня я уже должен его семью кормить!  
В овощном магазине одесситка долго и придирчиво перебирает овощи. Продавец не выдерживает: 
- Уж скорей бы уезжала в свой Израиль! 
- Я-то уеду, а тебе придётся угонять самолет.  
В Одессе молодой человек нанимается на работу матросом. 
- А вы плавать умеете? 
- А что, у вас пароходов нет?   
В Москву приехал одессит. Проезжающее такси с ног до головы обдало его грязью. Одессит стоит и чего-то ждёт. 
- Чего ты ждешь? - спрашивает его приятель. 
- А почему он должен вернуться? 
- Видишь ли, у нас в Одессе, если таксист обдаст тебя грязью, то он возвратится, конечно, извинится, повезёт к себе домой, выстирает и выгладит одежду и даже напоит вином. 
- Неужели с тобой такое бывало в Одессе? 
- Со мной нет, но моя двадцатилетняя дочка рассказывала, что с ней такое бывало не раз.   
В Одессе быстро поднятое не считается упавшим!  А.Жванецкий  
- Скажите, вы одессит? 
- А что, у вас что-то пропало?  
В Одессе говорят: 
- Не можешь любить, сиди дружи.  
Одесское кладбище. На надгробной плите эпитафия: "Ну что, жлобы из профсоюза, теперь вы поверили, что я болел?".

----------


## Lampada

Встречаются друзья:
- Сёма, ты знаешь, я развожусь с женой. Она уже полгода со мной не разговаривает.
- Ну что ты, Фима, одумайся! Где ты ещё найдёшь такую жену?

----------


## Lampada

Самый сок! - Таки отменяется, господа хорошие!

----------


## Lampada

Перлы еврейских мам:   _Как такой умный ребенок может постоянно быть таким идиотом?  
Когда у тебя будут свои дети, ты поймешь, почему я так несчастна.  
Конечно, ты не обязан это есть. Ты вообще не обязан меня любить.  
Ты позвонил так неожиданно. Перезвони мне через пять минут, мне надо подготовиться.  
Ты лучший мальчик на свете, но мне этого недостаточно.  
Мы дарим тебе книжки, совершенно не рассчитывая, что ты поумнеешь.  
Конечно, ты ей нравишься, дуре такой.  _   
Телеграмма Рабиновичу: "Волнуйтесь. Подробности письмом. Цукерман". 
Телеграмма Цукерману: "Что случилось? Волнуемся. Рабинович". 
Телеграмма Рабиновичу: "Волнуйтесь. Кажется, умер Моня. Цукерман". 
Телеграмма Цукерману: "Так кажется или да…? Волнуемся. Рабинович". 
Телеграмма Рабиновичу: "'Пока да. Цукерман".   
— Ну что, голубчик, пьёте? 
— Да, доктор... 
— А что же Вы пьёте? 
— Ну, если название этого напитка разделить на 2 части, то получатся названия животных. 
— Конь— як? 
— Точно! 
— А как много Вы пьёте? 
— А поменяйте животных местами...  
Как говорят в Одессе: "Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но у меня все хорошо!"  
Господи, почему я не родилась мальчиком, шкаф открыл, что выпало, то и одел.   
Достал уже этот идиотский вопрос: "Почему у такой красивой, умной, милой девушки нет мужа?" 
- "Сдох…., от счастья!  
Приходит мужик к доктору:- Вы знаете, как выпью, на теле появляются синие пятна!
- Понимаю…., у моей тоже характер ещё тот.  
- И почему это, как скрипочка – так еврей, как еврей – так скрипочка?!
- Ещё бы! Вам бы больше понравилось, чтоб ко всем прочим «цyрес» мы бы таскали на своем горбу контрабас?

----------


## Lampada

_Семейная пара эмигрировала из Одессы в Нью-Йорк. Проходит дней десять, и глава семьи звонит своему другу в Одессу: - Сёма, ми в раю! Сёма, ми на Брайтон-Бич! Позавчера ми с Софкой были в ресторане… Ми на пятнадцать долларов обожралисъ, обосра… Фаршмак, печёночка с луком, мочёные арбузы… Здесь все наши… Люсик с 7-го фонтана, Циля с Молдованки… 
Сёма кричит в трубку: - А как там Америка?
- А хер её знает… Мы туда не ходим.  
Моня, и шо разве мы виноваты, что вокруг Одессы Украину построили?!_

----------


## Throbert McGee

> В еврейском ресторане. Клиент зовет официанта:
> - Шломо, попробуй этот суп.
> - Шо вдруг? Это тот же суп, который вы всегда заказываете.
> - Попробуй.
> - Слушайте, когда я вам подавал плохой суп?
> - Я тебе говорю: попробуй!
> - Ну хорошо уже, я попробую. Где ложка?
> - О!

 This joke certainly gets around!    
(This is from the 1970s, when I was a kid...)

----------


## Lampada

- Ой, Яшенька! Наше вам с кисточкой! Как ви себя имеете? Говорят, вы удачно женились? Кто познакомил вас с вашей женой?
- Я никого не виню... 
- Не жалеешь, Фира, что замуж вышла?
- Да что ж я, не человек, что ли? Жалко его, конечно... 
- Яша, у тебя все равно рот открыт, позови Семочку со двора! 
- Вам не трудно сделать мне пожалуйста кофе с пенкой?
- Да раз плюнуть... 
-- Дорогой, я что-то себе совсем места не нахожу.
-- Забыла где кухня?.. 
У полезной пищи только один недостаток - её есть нельзя. 
Вопрос армянскому радио:
- Почему восточные женщины носят паранжу?
- Потому, что восточным мужикам водку пить нельзя, а род продолжать надо! 
Не успеешь привыкнуть к своему возрасту, а он уже изменился. 
- Послала своего мужа за картошкой, а его сбила машина.
- Ужас! И что ты теперь будешь делать?
- Не знаю. Рис, наверное. 
Переписка на сайте знакомств.
- А какой у тебя рост?
- Сто сорок пять.
- Ты такая маленькая принцесса. А сколько весишь?
- А вешу ещё меньше - сто двадцать. 
И не надо так на меня молчать! 
Первую часть жизни занятиям сексом мешают родители, вторую -дети.
Поэтому внуки так желанны - они уже ничему не мешают 
Всегда существует риск принять старого мудака за мудрого старика. 
Говорят, что многие жители Кипра хотят побывать в России, чтобы наконец увидеть, ГДЕ же русские так устают, чтобы потом ТАК отдыхать?! 
Я не выспалась не потому, что какая-то пьяная сволочь под моим окном песни орала. А потому, что я, блин, знала слова песен и мысленно
подпевала... 
Директор кладбища звонит директору спортивного магазина:
- Сколько вы продали в прошлом месяце гоночных мотоциклов?
- Пять штук.
- Так... один еще, значит, где-то катается. 
Романтический ужин удался. Кровать сломали. 
Католик, протестант, мусульманин и еврей имели дискуссию во время обеда.
Католик: У меня большое состояние .... Я собираюсь купить Ситибанк!
Протестант: Я очень богат и куплю GeneralMotors!
Мусульманин: Я сказочно богатый принц .... Я куплю Microsoft!
Затем все ждут, что скажет еврей....
Еврей мешает кофе, кладет ложку аккуратно на стол, делает глоток, смотрит на них и говорит:
Я не продаю!!!... 
Одна из самых больших тайн жизни: как этот шлимазл, недостойный вашей дочери, может быть отцом самых гениальных внучат в мире? 
-- Моня, как ты относишься к своей жене?
-- Как к советской власти. Немножко боюсь, немножко люблю немножко хочу другую! 
Сосед - соседу еврею:
-- Если вы будете целыми днями пиликать на скрипке, я запущу в ваше окно камнем!
-- Тогда вы будете слышать меня еще лучше! 
Абрам, что бы ты делал, если бы имел миллион?
-- А зачем что-то делать, если есть миллион? 
Старый еврей проходит мимо входа в здание КГБ и читает табличку:  ПОСТОРОННИМ ВХОД ВОСПРЕЩЕН!
-- Можно подумать, если бы они написали "ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ", здесь таки стояла бы очередь.

----------


## Lampada

Шаланды полные кефали
В Одессу Костя приводил
И все бендюжники вставали
Когда в пивную он входил 
Синеет море над бульваром
Каштан над городом цветет
Наш Константин берет гитару
И тихим голосом поет 
"Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу -
Вся Одесса очень велика ...
Но и Молдаванка, и Пересыпь
Обожают Костю моряка 
Рыбачка Соня как-то в Мае
Причалив к берегу баркас
Сказала Косте: "Все вас знают,
А я так вижу в первый раз" 
В ответ достав "Казбека" пачку
Сказал ее Костя с холодком:
"Вы интересная чудачка
Но дело, видите ли, в том": 
Фонтан черемухой покрылся
Бульвар Французский весь в цвету
"Наш Костя кажется влюбился," - 
Кричали грузчики в порту 
Об этой новости неделю
В порту кричали рыбаки
На свадьбу грузчики надели
Со страшным скрипом башмаки.

----------


## Lampada

Как хочется порой положить лимон не в чай… а в швейцарский банк!  - Мойше, как дела? - Что тебе сказать? Я, наверное, от старости перестал понимать людей! Раньше мне кричали: - Проваливай в свой Израиль, ж****вская морда! А когда я таки собрался, зти же самые мне кричат: - Предатель Родины!  На почте Хаим сдает письмо в окошечко. — Тяжеловато, — говорит почтовый служащий, — придется наклеить еще одну марку. — Мне это нравится! — возмущается Хаим. — По-вашему, если прилепить еще одну марку, письмо станет легче?!  В одесской химчистке: — Безобразие! Почему вы пришили к моему пальто чужие пуговицы? — А что, было бы лучше, если бы к вашим пуговицам мы пришили чужое пальто?   Корабль терпит бедствие. Среди пассажиров двое евреев. Один сидит в шезлонге, курит. Второй бегает по палубе вместе со всеми и кричит. Первый еврей, вынимая сигару изо рта: — Шмуль, таки объясни мне, чего ты так расстраиваешься? Это что, твой пароход???  Скорость звука — странная штука. Родители что-то тебе говорят в 20 лет, а доходит только к 40.  - Мойша, шо такое? Я слышал, что ты развелся уже в четвертый раз. Неужели все женщины такие привередливые? - Нет... Только мама.  - Голда, если я соблазню твоего мужа, мы останемся подругами? - Нет. - Мы станем врагами? - Нет. - А что же тогда? - Мы будем квиты!  В кабинете психолога. - Поймите, Сара Абрамовна, эротические сны вашего мужа не являются изменой. - Да я не об этом, доктор. Как бы мне хоть одним глазком посмотреть, к какой бабе он там ходит?  - Яша, наша тетя Сара снова выходит замуж! — В четвертый раз?! Ну, она, как дерево, — каждый год новое кольцо...  Слышала, что для похудения полезен уголь… Вот думаю — пить или разгружать?!  - Поздравляю, ты скоро станешь папой! - Ты что, беременна? - Нет, блин, из Ватикана позвонили.

----------


## Lampada

Через городскую площадь идёт старый еврей, за ним семенит дворняжка. К еврею направляется полицейский. — Господин, возьмите собаку на привязь. Еврей будто не слышит. — Повторяю, возьмите пса на привязь! Ноль внимания. — Ах, так! Платите штраф! — За что штраф! Это не моя собака! — Но она же за вами бегает! — Ну и что?! Вы тоже за мной бегаете, но вы же не моя собака!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Поздравляю, ты скоро станешь папой! - Ты что, беременна? - Нет, блин, из Ватикана позвонили.

  ::  This one made me laugh out loud, and I thought, "Oh, I should send this to my mom!" (It's her side of the family that's Catholic.) 
Then, of course, I realized that it doesn't work in English.  ::  
The one about "уголь для похудения" also can't be translated (because "activated charcoal" is never shortened to "coal"), but I thought the "из Ватикана позвонили!" punchline was much funnier. 
But there were two that work just as well in English, so here are my translations for beginners:   

> В одесской химчистке:
> — Безобразие! Почему вы пришили к моему пальто чужие пуговицы?
> — А что, было бы лучше, если бы к вашим пуговицам мы пришили чужое пальто?

 In an Odessa dry-cleaning shop:
-- "This is outrageous! What do you think you're doing, sewing buttons from god-knows-where onto my raincoat?"
-- "What, would you prefer that we sewed a RAINCOAT from god-knows-where onto your BUTTONS?"   

> - Голда, если я соблазню твоего мужа, мы останемся подругами?
> - Нет.
> - Мы станем врагами?
> - Нет.
> - А что же тогда?
> - Мы будем квиты!

 -- "Golda, if I were to seduce your husband, could you and I still stay friends?"
-- "No."
-- "Would we become enemies?"
-- "No."
-- "Then what WOULD happen?"
-- "We'd be even!"

----------


## Lampada

В Одессе, гаишник тормозит авто, обращается к водителю: — А почему едем без ремня безопасности и по мобильному на ходу разговариваем? — Ой, я Вас умоляю, можно подумать, шо Вы этому не рады!?   Простите,у меня к вам вопрос! Вот сейчас все борются за свой государственный язык. Так за что, в данном случае, бороться нам - одесситам? - За свой акцент!

----------


## Lampada

*Добро пожаловать в Одессу!*

----------


## Lampada

- Тётя Соня, а шо такое опыт? - Молодой человек, это когда на смену вопросам - Что? Где? Почему? Когда?, приходит таки единственный вопрос -
 "А нафига?"   Изя в публичном доме выбирает проститутку. Тут влaмывaется полиция. - Ты кто? Проститутка? - Нет, я мaссaжисткa! - А ты?  - А я делaю педикюр! - А ты кто  - Я уборщица... Изя не выдерживaет: - Не, вы полюбуйтесь на них!!! Сейчас окaжется, шо проститутка тут я!   - Сара, не смей мне возражать!  - Абрамчик, я и не возражаю. Я молчу.  - Тогда убери мнение со своего лица!   Одесса, Артгаллерея. Покупатель:  - Вы гаpантиpyете, что это подлинный Рембpандт?  - Да, гаpантия на тpи года.   
Встретились Фима и Лева:  Ф:— Я скоро женюсь.  Л:— А ты женишься по любви или по расчёту?  Ф:— Не знаю. Отец моей невесты сказал, что я женюсь по-любому.  
-Сеня! – Почему ты ходишь по квартире в одних трусах?  -Ха! В двух жарко.   
В зале суда.  Подсудимый:  - Ой вэй, двадцать лет!!! Ваша Честь, я уже стар, мне таки девяносто лет... Судья: - Суд не требует от вас невозможного, гражданин Кацман, отсидите сколько сможете...   - У вас есть документы на эту рибу?  - А шо вам надо, свидетельство о смерти?

----------


## Lampada

На Привозе.      _ВЕЧНО МОЛОДОЙ ОДЕССКИЙ ЯЗЫК  Не делай мине беременную голову!  
Я себе знаю, а вы себе думайте, что хотите. 
Не надо мне делать нервы, их есть кому портить. 
Мне таки стыдно ходить с вами по одной Одессе! 
Я имею кое-что сказать. 
Щас побью и не дам плакать. 
Я готов послушать за вашу просьбу. 
Вы шо, спешите скорее, чем я?! 
Я не могу его слышать, потому что я не могу его видеть. 
Стал заносчивый, как гаишник с престижного перекрёстка. 
Я вас уважаю, хотя уже забыл за что! 
Ну ты посмотри на этого патриота за мой счёт! 
Вы шо, с мозгами поссорились? 
Я личность творческая - хочу творю, хочу вытворяю. 
Фима, не расчёсывай мне нервы! 
Объявление на Привозе: "Приехало свежее мясо из Киева". 
Соседка соседке по поводу декольте: 
- Мадам, у вас сердце на двор!  _ 
Из комментариев:_  В Одессе еду в автобусе, и водитель объявляет: "Около дверей не толкаться, так как возможно ЗАЩЕМЛЕНИЕ!" 
Вы шо, никохда не были в Одессе? И вас никохда не храбили на Дерибасовской!? Таки ви много потерали!!!!))))) 
В одесском трамвае.
- Простите, ви виходите?
- Да, выхожу.
- А перед вами дама тоже виходит?
 - Да, конечно.
- А ви её спрашивали? 
-  Да, и не раз!
- ... И шо она вам ответила?..." 
Случай из жизни, ехали мы в аэропорт, уже покидали город. Одесский водитель такси водителю преклонных лет другого такси (второй первому дорогу немного перекрыл):  "Дедушка! Тебя смерть пописать отпустила, а ты в таксисты пошёл..."   _

----------


## Lampada

_- Помнишь я тебе про чёрную полосу рассказывал?  - Помню. - Так вот это оказывается белая полоса была._

----------


## Lampada

·         Фима, если вам таки нечего бросить к ногам женщины,то, я вас умоляю, хоть сами там не путайтесь!  
·         — Шо ты мне строишь глазки?
— А шо, я тебе кооператив должен строить?
·
·    
·         Не хочу вас расстраивать, но у меня все хорошо!  
·         У моей Сарочки идеальный слух, она даже слышит, как на мою карточку приходят деньги.
·     
· 
·         Если мама считает, шо ви много кушаете и спите, то это таки не ваша мама, а мама вашей жены.
·          
·         Попытка протиснуться к выходу из троллейбуса в час пик:
— Выходите?
— Нет.
— Давайте меняться.
— А что у вас есть?  
·         Мужчина, что вы тулитесь вперед меня. Вас здесь не стояло! 
·
         Уважаемые жильцы, имейте совесть! Выкидывайте мусор в соседний двор!  
·         Не морочьте мне то место, где спина заканчивает свое благородное название!  
·         Ой, не надо меня уговаривать, я и так соглашусь! 
·         
·         На таких людях земля держится. Когда они в ней зарыты.  
·         Из разговора в очереди:
— Ты представляешь, Сара, он послал меня на три буквы!
— А ты?
— А шо я? Я сказала: «Молодой человек, я там была больше, чем вы на свежем воздухе».  
·         — Ну и как Сара в постели?
— Таки помещается.  
·         Если вы согласитесь, чтобы я пожарила яичницу на вашем сале, я разрешу вам сварить ваше мясо в моем супе.  
·         Разговор пожилых супругов с Пересыпи:
— Бора, ты мине устал своей волнующей ревностью!   
·         Шоб ви так жили, как прибедняетесь!  
·         Кушайте, гости дорогие, кушайте! Семга, сервелат, буженина... А вот икра... для тех, у кого совсем нет совести!﻿  
·         Бабушке Соне очень понравился скайп.
— Нет, вы таки посмотрите, какая вещь! И вроде бы у нас гости, а кормить не надо.  
·         — Роза, как тебе нравится мое новое платье?
— Извини, Сара, я спешу, мне сейчас не до скандалов! 
·         — Сара, не смей мне возражать!
— Абрамчик, я и не возражаю. Я молчу...
— Тогда убери мнение со своего лица! 
·         Я вас уважаю, хотя уже забыл за что!  
Источник: Так говорят в © AdMe.ru

----------


## wanja

Один раввин говорит другому: 
— Сегодня я сочетал браком три пары, и семь сердец возрадовалось! 
— Вы хотели сказать "шесть сердец"? 
— Или ты думал, я это делал за бесплатно?
------------
— Самуил Маркович, вы сильный, вы справитесь! 
— Яша, я — умный, я даже не возьмусь!

----------


## Lampada

Одесский взгляд на семейную жизнь

----------


## Lampada

Вернулся-таки я в Одессу,
Иду-таки подобно Песу
И пяточки о камешки чешу.
Подметочки-таки сопрели,
Колеса-таки еле-еле
На пятках моих держатся, но я спешу. 
На пинджачке-таки подкладка -
Сплошная-таки есть заплатка,
А воротник наколот, ей-же-ей.
При всех моих припадках -
Я в лайковых перчатках
И "кис-кис-кис" на шее есть моей. 
К тому же, скажем прямо,
Моя Одесса-мама
Всегда меня готова приютить.
Всегда она поддержка,-
Король ты или пешка,-
Хоть королем приятней в жизни быть.  
Пускай-таки сейчас я беден,
Мечтаю-таки об обеде,-
Но пять минут - и снова я богат!
Полуторка подъедет,
Погрузит пети-мети,-
И снова даже черту стану я не брат. 
А может-таки на тачанке
Достану-таки деньги в банке,
А пулемет расписку даст мою.
Когда учнут стреляти,
Захлопают печати,
Но кони нас умчат, и снова я спою. 
К тому же, скажем прямо,
Моя Одесса-мама
Всегда меня готова приютить.
Всегда она поддержка,-
Король ты или пешка,-
Хоть королем приятней в жизни быть. 
Канаю-таки мимо мента
С походкой, с комплиментом,-
Нехай себе стоит он на посту!
Ты сильно загорел, мол,
Кажи, мол, документы,-
По-нашему - ксивуху, то есть ксивоту! 
А я-таки ему отвечу,
Как будто-таки не замечу
И дальше поконаю не спеша.
В упор не видишь прибыль,-
Секи же кто к вам прибыл!
Стоишь - и стой, чердак пустой и киндер ша! 
К тому же, скажем прямо,
Моя Одесса-мама
Всегда меня готова приютить.
Всегда она поддержка,-
Король ты или пешка,-
Хоть королем приятней в жизни быть.

----------


## wanja

— Фима, дорогой зять, убей же ты, наконец, эту муху! Она переносит заразу!
— Мама, угомонитесь, она вас не поднимет...

----------


## Lampada

— Софочка, дорогая, поцелуй меня в знак перемирия. — Сёма, и где он у тебя?   — Извините, Соломон Яковлевич, но к сожалению, я ничем не хочу Вам помочь...   — Моня, почему ты перестал ходить на свадьбы? — А я теперь хожу на похороны. Там хоть не спрашивают: "Ну, а ты-то когда?"   — Моня, имею несколько слов сказать за вашу маму. — И шо ви мне хотите сказать за мою мать?  — Моня, вашу мать, когда вы мне долг вернёте?!   Инспектор ГАИ останавливает мчащуюся «Волгу». — Водитель, почему не горят задние огни? Водитель выскакивает из машины и начинает бегать вокруг, издавая жуткие вопли. — Да ладно, — успокаивает инспектор, — не вол­нуйтесь так, это же пустяк. — Хороший пустяк! А где прицепной фургон, где моя Сара и дети?   — Израиль Борисович, ви знаете, как по дереву можно узнать, где север, а где юг? — Ой, я вас умоляю, Соломон Яковлевич! Где ёлки - там север, где пальмы - там юг!   На одесском Привозе: — У вас картошка на посадку? — Нет, уважаемый, таки на взлёт!   Цыперович на дне рождения у своего лучшего друга Иосифа Клипермана: — Шоб тебе, Йосик, такого пожелать, шоб потом не сильно завидовать?

----------


## wanja

Евреи всегда изучали Талмуд. Из тех, кто ненадолго отвлекся, получились Спиноза, Маркс, Эйнштейн и Фрейд.
************
- Шо из классики я обязан послушать хотя бы раз в жизни?
- Родителей, Марик, родителей!

----------


## wanja

— Как вы думаете, наша Розочка станет певицей или танцовщицей?
— Думаю танцовщицей. 
— Вы видели, как она танцует? 
— Нет, мы слышали, как она поёт.

----------


## Lampada

Позвонил друг из Тбилиси. Говорит, страшно выйти из дома. Хватают прямо на улице и отправляют на Украину министрами и губернаторами…  
Чтобы после секса муж не отворачивался к стенке, Роза повесила на стенку фотографию своей мамы…  
Одесса. Пляж.
 - Моня, ты куда таки пошёл! Утонешь, у тебя же камни в почках!  
- Марк Соломонович, можно мне двух крепких мальчиков? - Конечно, Софочка, Вам, наверное, что-то тяжёлое надо перенести? - Да... разлуку.  
- Сёма,а шо такое счастье? - Это когда тебе завидуют, а нагадить не могут...  
- Абраша, я ушла к гинекологу! - Да, Сарочка, давай! Покажи им там всем!

----------


## Lampada

Одной журналистке из CNN как-то рассказали про одного очень старого еврея, который, вот уже многие-многие годы каждый день, по два раза на дню ходит молиться к Стене Плача.
И она решила получше узнать об этом. И когда она пришла к Стене Плача, она сразу увидела его, медленно идущего маленькими старческими шажками к святому месту.
Около 45-ти минут она ждала пока старик окончит свою молитву, и, когда он повернулся и медленно, опираясь на палку, пошёл с площади, она подошла к нему, чтобы взять у него интервью. 
— Простите, сэр, меня зовут Ребекка Смит, я из CNN. Как вас зовут?
— Моисей Файнберг, — ответил он.
— Скажите, сэр, сколько лет вы уже ходите сюда, к Стене Плача молиться?
— Да уже лет 70, не меньше.
— 70 лет! Это потрясающе! А скажите, что вы просите у бога?
— Я прошу мира между христианами, евреями и мусульманами. Чтобы не было войн и ненависти между людьми. Молюсь, чтобы дети наши в безопасности выросли в людей, любящих друг друга и отвечающих за свои поступки. Я прошу у Бога, чтобы политики всегда говорили правду и ставили интересы народа выше собственных.
— И какие у вас ощущения после 70 лет просьб?
— Ощущение, что я говорю со стенкой!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
A female CNN journalist heard about a very old Jewish man who had been going to the Western Wall to pray, twice a day, every day, for a long, long time. So she went to check it out. She went to the Western Wall and there he was, walking slowly up to the holy site.
She watched him pray and after about 45 minutes, when he turned to leave, using a cane and moving very slowly, she approached him for an interview.
— Pardon me, sir, I'm Rebecca Smith from CNN. What's your name?
— Mosses Feinberg, — he replied. 
— Sir, how long have you been coming to the Western Wall and praying? 
— For about no less than 70 years. 
— 70 years! That's amazing! What do you pray for? 
— I pray for peace between the Christians, Jews and the Muslims.
I pray for all the wars and all the hatred to stop. 
I pray for all our children to grow up safely as responsible adults and to love their fellow man. 
I pray that politicians tell us the truth and put the interests of the people ahead of their own interests.
— How do you feel after doing this for 70 years?" 
— Like I'm talking to a wall.

----------


## Soft sign

> [COLOR=#141823][FONT=helvetica]
> A female CNN journalist…

 А почему важно, что она _female_?

----------


## Lampada

> А почему важно, что она _female_?

 Может, чтобы с первой строчки было понятно, что речь идёт о журналистке?

----------


## Lampada

Еврейская мама учит дочь:
И запомни, Дора, секс в мыслях мужчин опасен в двух случаях:
если в мыслях всегда только секс и если секс всегда только в мыслях...  
Изя, а шо ты никак не женишься? Всё ищешь принцессу на свою горошину?  
Циля, таки запомни :
Мастерство женщины заключается в том, чтобы умело выдать свой гарпун за стрелу Амура!  
- Роза, я таки не пойму, почему Сёма всё время спрашивает, как у меня на личном фронте?
- Та шо тут непонятного? На передовую хочет..  
Совет от тёти Сони: "Пока ждёшь своего единственного, на всю жизнь мужчину, можно иногда и замуж отлучаться!"  
- Ой, Яшенька, как вы себя имеете? Говорят, вы удачно женились?  Кто познакомил вас с вашей женой? 
- Я никого не виню...  
- Рабинович, что это у вас под глазом синяк? 
- А пусть не лезут!  
Репетиция Бориса Годунова в еврейском театре. Актер, играющий Годунова, произносит свою реплику: 
- Азохен вэй, товарищи бояре! Я шо-то Шуйского не вижу среди тут? 
Режиссёр: 
- Стоп, стоп, стоп! Моня, не среди тут, а между здесь!   
- Мадам Розенблат, ваша Софочка выходит замуж? 
- Да, понемножку.  
- Здесь проживают супруги Гольдберг? 
- Нет. Но на первом этаже живет господин Гольд, а на четвертом госпожа Берг. 
- Ага. Значит, они разошлись.  
- В Одессе в туалете на вокзале была надпись: "Спускать в обоих случаях".  
- Наум Маркович, я таки пригласил вас настроить пианино, а не целовать мою дочь! 
- Но она тоже выглядит расстроенной...  
- Семён Маркович, как вы думаете, чем жена отличается от картины? 
- Жора, вот что я вам скажу: таки жена - не Джоконда, её нужно не разглядывать, а финансировать.  
Глубокая ночь. Одесса. Он и она в постели. Приближается кульминация.
Она:
- О Боже!
Он:
- Шо? Хлеб забыла купить?!!  
Встречаются два одессита:
- Вы знаете, наша Циля - архитектор...
- Да, и шо она строит?
- А, эта дура ходит по Дерибасовской и строит из себя девочку.   
- Может - чаю?
- Может сразу?  
- Представляете, Роза Марковна, вчера у моего мужа выскочил чирей!
- Что, на самом деле?
- Нет, рядом..  
- Абрам, как жизнь?
- Сара, я тебя не понял! Шо это за вопрос? Мы шо уже не в одном государстве живём ?  
Два изрядно перепивших еврея ломятся в ворота женского монастыря, явно не понимая, где находятся. Из-за ворот на них кричат:
- Уходите отсюда! Здесь у нас Христовы невесты, а вы кто такие?!
- Мы? Родственики со стороны жениха!   
Старая Одесса.
- Боже мой, кого я вижу! Соломон Моисеевич!
- Меня зовут Соломон Маркович.
- Вы мне будете рассказывать, как вас зовут?!
- Я вашего папу с детства знал! Он был таким красивым, кудрявым!
- Ничего подобного. Мой папа был маленький и лысый.
- Ай, идите к чёрту, вы не знаете своего папу!   
Две бывшие одесситки на Brighton Beach
- Фирочка! Вы слышали весь этот ужас?
- А какой именно?
- Ну, если выбрали Обаму, так значить прыдуть негры и нас всех будут насиловать!
После долгой паузы...
- Сима, во-первых, попритушите Ваши радостные глазки!
Во-вторых, я смотрю на вас и удивляюсь: вы что, всему этому верите?
Это же только все их предвыборные обещания!!!..  
Хаим, я слышал - вы женитесь?
- Таки да!
- И как вам ваша будущая жена?
- Ой, сколько людей, столько и мнений! Маме нравится, мне - нет..   
Сарочка хотела таки с утра быть доброй, но к обеду отпустило.  
У Марика сверху была большая голова в очках, а снизу немножко на пописать, остальное на посмеяться...  
- Денег много не бывает!
- Изя, я таки вам скажу, шо их и мало уже почти не осталось!  
После 11 сентября мир разделился на два лагеря - одни вешают американские флаги у себя в кабинетах, на крышах домов, покупают футболки с изображением флага, другие - эти флаги срывают, рвут и жгут... 
И только два старых еврея - Абрам и Мойша продолжают заниматься своим делом - шить американские флаги.  
Она была до того правильной, до того разумной, до того высоконравственной, что очень хотелось влить в неё бутылочку коньяка и посмотреть, что получится.  
— Рабинович, на какую зарплату вы рассчитываете?
— На «вау, это всё мне?»  
Циля, и где вы пропали? Я же переживаю… Вдруг у вас всё хорошо…   
— Сара... Понимаешь, я сейчас зарабатываю прилично и могу вполне содержать ещё одну женщину… что ты на это скажешь?
— Прекрасно! Я звоню своей маме, пусть поживёт с нами....  
Ребёнок в кроватке:
- Бабушка, можно уже спать или ты ещё попеть хочешь?  
— Лёва,ты где был? Обещал быть в 8, а уже 11...
— Я летел к тебе пулей!
— Тебя видели в баре...
— Рикошет...  
Старый еврей:
- Первый раз я женился в Киеве. Неудачно. Второй раз я таки женился в Одессе. Тоже неудачно. А третий раз я женился в Харькове и должен таки сказать очень удачно. Теперь всегда буду жениться в Харькове.  
Циля одела новое платье и вся крутится возле зеркала :
- Фима, как я тебе?..
- Немножко надоела… А так - ничего!  
- Семен, вот скажи, зачем ты ездил в отпуск со своей девушкой? Ведь это как в Тулу со своим самоваром!
- Зато я каждый день пил чай!  
Абрам и Сара жили счастливо, пока не стали выяснять, кто кого осчастливил.

----------


## Lampada

Молодожены завтракают:
— Милый, у меня пока получается хорошо готовить только тортик и жареную рыбу.
— Мусенька, любовь моя, со временем ты ещё узнаешь другие вкусные блюда, а сейчас я таки хочу знать, шо я ем — тортик или жареную рыбу?!  
— Яша, мы с тобой таки самые несчастные люди!
— Фирочка, почему ты так считаешь?
— Мы живём около моря, нам даже в отпуск поехать некуда!
·         
·     
   Напутствие внуку Моне от бабы Баси:
— Монечка! Чтобы найти принцессу, нужно поцеловать одну лягушку, а не переспать-таки со всем болотом.
·          
— У нас с мужем на завтра намечен внеочередной День согласия и примирения.
— Это как?
— Едем в магазин. Я примеряю — он соглашается!
·         
        — Мадам Короткая, интересуюсь спросить: вам сколько лет?
— 85...
— Ой-вэй! А вы пьёте, курите?
— Конечно! А то я так вообще никогда не сдохну. 
·        
Умирает жена у старого еврея:
— Абрам, ты женишься после моей смерти?
— Нет, Сарочка, что ты! Не женюсь!
— Но почему? Ты же ещё мужик хоть куда?
— Потому что лучше тебя мне не найти... А такую же я не хочу.﻿
·          
Час ночи. Моня кричит из спальни:
— Дорогая, ты придёшь наконец ко мне?!
Роза, не отрываясь от компьютера:
— Сейчас, ага, бросила всех одноклассников и к тебе побежала!  
— Роза, в нашем районе только и разговоров о том, шо ты мне изменяешь.
— Это — неправда.
— А ещё говорят, шо к тебе ходит какой-то итальянский матрос?
— А это — совсем неправда!
·         
·        — Моня, я отдала твои джинсы нашему соседу.
— Это ещё в честь чего?!
— Ну они всё равно тебе не нравились.
— Так и шо?! Давай теперь отдадим соседу твою маму.
·         
· 
       Маленький Изя не кричал в магазине игрушек: «Купи!» Он начинал с отвлечённой темы, например: «Папа, а твоё детство тоже было тяжёлым и безрадостным?»
·         
— Розочка, я понял, что мне таки пора что-то менять в жизни!
— И шо теперь? Ты сядешь на телевизор и станешь смотреть на диван?﻿
·         
·  
      — Абраша, я тебе не говорила, шо ты у меня самый лучший?
— Нет!
— Шо же такое, а кому ж я вчера это говорила? 
·  
      — Сарочка, может, откажемся от домашнего телефона? Мы им почти не пользуемся!
— Фима! Это ты не пользуешься! Ты целый день на работе. А я звоню с домашнего на свой мобильный, чтобы узнать, где он лежит!
·         
·      
  — Фима, за такую мизерную зарплату шо я имею? Плиту и постель с видом на твою спину! И так изо дня в день!
— И шо делать?
— Ищи работу. Да такую, шоб я чувствовала себя женщиной!
— И какая же должна быть эта работа?
— С большими деньгами и длительными командировками.
·         
·      
  — Циля, доченька, послушай! Не доводи мужа до кипения, а то он может испариться!
·

----------


## Throbert McGee

Here's my attempt at an одесский анекдот -- not an original, but my own translation of a VERY old joke made popular by Jewish-American comedians/humorists. It's a bit скверный/пошлый, but certainly isn't "18+" by today's standards:  *"Йидише мама" (еврейская мать) без стука открывает дверь уборной и там застаёт 14-летнего сына во "грех Онана." 
"Ой гевальт!!!" -- кричит она в ужасе -- "Прекратись СРАЗУ, от мастурбации ты обязательно ослепнешь!!!" 
Мальчик думает, молча, и наконец отвечает "торговующимся" голосом -- "Ну подожди, Мама.... давай я продолжать могу, пока не будут нужны очки, договорились?" * (I'm honestly curious to know whether this joke already exists in a Russian version, or if the humor is really more "Jewish-American" than "universally Jewish.")  
Also, of course, I welcome corrections to my  Russian grammar and choice of words! 
P.S. There's a variant in which the boy's FATHER says "Stop it or you'll go blind" -- and the son waves his hands and says "Dad, I'm over HERE!!"

----------


## Soft sign

> [B]"Йидише мама" (еврейская мать) без стука открывает дверь уборной и там застаёт 14-летнего сына во "грех*е* Онана."
> "Ой гевальт!!!" -- кричит она в ужасе --

 Flawless.   

> -- "Прекратись СРАЗУ

 «Прекрати немедленно!» or «Перестань сейчас же!».   

> от мастурбации ты обязательно ослепнешь!!!"

 More or less OK.   

> Мальчик думает, молча, и наконец отвечает "торговующимся" голосом -- "Ну подожди, Мама....

 OK.   

> давай я продолжать *↔* могу, пока не будут нужны очки, договорились?"

 OK if you swap «могу» and «продолжать».

----------


## Alex80

> (I'm honestly curious to know whether this joke already exists in a Russian version, or if the humor is really more "Jewish-American" than "universally Jewish.")

 I didn't hear this joke before, but I can google it. It seems it crossed borders.  :: 
There are another variant of such anekdote which I heard often. It is about grandmother and very young boy who even cannot spell 'R' clearly. Situation is the same, but boy replies: "Отойди! Сейчас как бЛызнет!" "Look out/get away fLom path! It is going to spLing Light now!".

----------


## wanja

Два одессита рассматривают статую Свободы.
— Шо не говори, а это  памятник тете Соне. Только она могла выйти встречать гостей с примусом в  одной руке и квитанциями за квартиру — в другой. Да еще в ночнушке и в  бигудях.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Два одессита рассматривают статую Свободы.
> — Шо не говори, а это  памятник тете Соне. Только она могла выйти встречать гостей с примусом в  одной руке и квитанциями за квартиру — в другой. Да еще в ночнушке и в  бигудях.

 К тому же ей было очень долго сделать себе такую причёску!

----------


## Lampada

·        — Фима, как вы смотрите на то, шобы выпить?
·        — Пристально.﻿  
·        — Моня, разделяешь ли ты мое мнение?
·        — Да, дорогая, еще как разделяю, аж на две части. Часть первую отвергаю полностью, ну а со второй таки не согласен — категорически!  
·        На Привозе:
— Вы не скажете, сколько стоит мясо?
— Почему не скажу, мы разве поссорились?  
·        — Шлема, почему ты такой грустный?
— Моя Софа с детьми уезжает к морю на целых три недели!
— Шо-то я тебя не понимаю...
— Так, если я не буду грустным, она же передумает.﻿  
·        — Изя, ты не знаешь, зачем нужен медовый месяц?
— Ну это шоб ты понял, шо влип.  
— Пап, а что дальше — Луна или Бердичев?
— Не морочь мине голову! Подойди к окну. Луну видишь?
— Да, вижу.
— А Бердичев?   
·        — Абрам, дай в долг 100 рублей!
— У меня столько нет — только 80.
— Ну, давай 80 — 20 будешь должен.   
·        — Моня, ну как можно прогулять всю зарплату за один день?!
— Бери деньги, пойдем покажу!   
·        — Какие у вас красивые зубы!
— Это от мамы.
— Таки повезло, что подошли.﻿  
·        — Трудно нам, евреям, всё в этой жизни дается...
— Трудно, — вздыхает второй. — Зато всё.   
·        — Моня, вы живете по закону или по совести?
— По ситуации...﻿   
·        — Папа, я таки не могу вийти замуж за Изю: он атеист и не верит в существование Ада.
— Таки виходи смело, Сарочка: ви с мамой бистро докажете ему, шо он очень ошибался...   
Церемония бракосочетания:
— Согласны ли вы взять в жены эту женщину?
— А шо, у вас есть предложить что-нибудь получше? ﻿  
— Это правда, что в Одессе всегда отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
— Кто вам это сказал?!  
— Ой, ваш Абрамчик на лицо — вылитый папа!
— Это не страшно, был бы здоров!  
Разговорились два еврея: холостой и женатый. Холостой говорит:
— Брак — это такая пристань, на которой встречаются два корабля.
Женатый:
— И надо же, я как раз встретился с военным крейсером!     — Яша! У мене для тебе шикарная новость! — Софочка, и шо за новость? — Яша, ты таки не зря платил страховку за машину!   Источник: http://www.adme.ru/svoboda-narodnoe-tvorchestvo/

----------


## wanja

— Мойша, я слышал твой дядя сошел с ума и подарил тебе 10 тысяч долларов? 
— Бывает и такое, иначе как еще это объяснить. 
— Одолжи тогда мне на месяц тысячу. 
— Изя, у тебя что-то со слухом? С ума сошел мой дядя, а не я!

----------


## Lampada

- Софочка, какую позу вы предпочитаете? 
- Сверху.
 - Почему? 
- Ну надоело - встала и ушла!  Как говорит тетя Соня: Один раз замуж выходят только ленивые...  - Запомните, Изя, женщина всегда приносит счастье. Сначала ты счастлив с ней, потом ты счастлив без неё.  — Ты знаешь, Фима, я все время ищу смысл жизни и никак не могу его найти.
 — А в холодильнике нет? 
— Нет. 
— Значит, мы его вчера допили!  Одесские компьютеры загружаются с надписью:" Вам таки по делу или просто потыкать? "  Изя, представляешь, на упаковках презервативов пишут "Использовать до 2018 года". 
Зачем они на меня давят? К чему таки эта спешка?   
- Я толстая? 
- Нет. 
- Но похудеть не помешало бы, да?? 
- Ты мне и такая нравишься. 
- Но восторга не вызываю, да??
- Да вызываешь ты восторг.
- Но не бешеный, да??? 
Мужчина в аптеке: 
- Извините, а женская виагра есть? 
- Ювелирный – через дорогу.  - Рабинович, зачем вам много денег, ведь мы скоро придём к коммунизму? - А на обратную дорогу?  — Сёма, что там такое грохнуло на кухне? — Роза, у меня случилось озарение: я видел будущее! — И что там в будущем? — Мы покупаем новую сахарницу.

----------


## wanja

- Сема, еще раз пошутишь за мою фигуру - получишь сковородой в лоб! Ты меня понял?
- Да, Роза.
- Шо ты понял?
- Шо твой лишний вес мне реально угрожает!
************
Роза Львовна по привычке пыталась что-то из себя строить, но стройматериалы были уже не те...

----------


## Lampada

Язык Одессы. Слова и фразы   Author:  Котов-Померанченко Василий   Толковый словарь  
http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=146136  http://www.web-lit.net/writer/13196/...iy_slovar/read

----------


## Lampada

— Тетя Песя! Зачем ваш Веня ходит в музыкальную школу? У него же совсем нет слуха?! — Ой, я вас умоляю! Мой Веня ходит туда не слушать! Веня ходит туда играть!   — Как тебе удаётся относиться к жизни так спокойно? — Я просто ни с кем не спорю. — Да это же невозможно. — Ну невозможно так невозможно...  
— Прими мои искренние поздравления, мой мальчик! Я уверен, что сегодняшний день останется в твоей памяти как самый счастливый день в твоей жизни. — Спасибо, пап, конечно, но свадьба завтра. — Я знаю, сынок, что говорю!   — Изя, сыночка, послушай сюда свою маму: избегай плохих компаний. Там и зарплата маленькая, и начальник — идиот.   Одесса. Один сосед говорит другому: — Семен Маркович, я таки восхищен вашими чувствами! Вы с Софой вместе живете уже 20 лет и тем не менее, гуляя по городу, всегда держитесь за руку! — Ах, Беня, если я ее отпущу, она обязательно что-нибудь купит.   В Одессе говорят: «Женщина — это всегда алмаз. А вот бриллиант из нее получится или алмазное сверло — это зависит от мастерства огранщика».   — Изя, а что ты принимаешь при бессоннице? — Стакан вина каждые два часа. — И после этого засыпаешь? — Нет, так веселее бодрствовать...   Когда врач говорит американцу, что тот через две недели умрёт, американец идёт к адвокату, чтобы оформить завещание. Француз в такой ситуации оставшиеся две недели безостановочно занимается любовью, русский — беспробудно пьёт. Еврей же просто идёт к другому врачу.

----------


## wanja

Гольдберг попал под трамвай.
Друга семьи просят сообщить о случившемся поделикатней.
Друг звонит в дверь:
- Здесь живет вдова Гольдберг?
- На те дулю - он ушёл на работу.
- На те две! Ребята, заноси.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Soft sign

Интересно, сколько раз эту бедную картинку подвергали jpg-рекомпресии?  ::

----------


## wanja

- Семен Маркович, Вы женаты?
- Разведен
- И что сильно развели?
- Нет, трусы таки оставили.
================
Объявление о знакомстве в одесской газете: "Женщина в самом соку ищет хорошую соковыжималку".

----------


## Lampada

— Фима, что ты там пишешь?
— Посмертную записку, — с дрожью в голосе ответил муж. — Пиши разборчиво, а не как в прошлый раз какие-то каракули.   - Семён, шо ты хочешь? - Я хочу жениться, маман! - И кто тибе не даёт? - Никто!   - Розочка! А выпить шо-нибудь есть? - Есть. Чай есть кошерный, цейлонский. - А что-нибудь покрепче? - Ну, возьми новый пакетик...   - Фая, шо ты меня каждый день отчитываешь?! - Ша, Лёва! Если тебе не нравится, шо я постоянно тебя отчитываю, я таки могу один раз и отпеть.   - Семён Моисеевич, сделайте красивый жест – одолжите мне еще немножко денег! - Моня, денег не дам! Но жест показать могу.   - Изя? - Шо?  - А шо такое - "сексапильная"? - Ну... значит пилит таки даже во время секса...   — Знаешь, Сарочка, я тут заметила: у нас с мужем такая разница в интересах образовалась, что когда я вечером читаю « Камасутру», он таки сразу начинает читать молитвы!   — Шо ты, Изя, ходишь тут с пересоленным лицом? Шо-то случилось?  — Таки да: Роза нашла на моей сорочке след от губной помады… — Это гембель! — Таки ещё какой… Третий день ходит за мной: «Хочу такую же!»   - Зяма, ты мне мешаешь спать! - Фирочка, но я же ничего не делаю! Даже не шевелюсь! - А пора бы...   - Милочка, как вас зовут?  - Неважно.  - Выглядите вы точно так же!   - Розочка, шо я имею по сикрэту вам сказать! На свою голову, послушала совет Сары Абрамовны и купила импортное слабительное средство!  - И шо, не помогло?! - Я вас умоляю! Зато шо такое «просрать деньги» – я теперь знаю натурально.   - Где работает ваш муж?  - Уже третий месяц на ликеро-водочном заводе.  - И ему там нравится?  - Не знаю. Он ещё не приходил домой.   - Абрам, Мойше вчера спал с твоей женой! 
- Ну и что, я с ней каждый день сплю!   Одессa. Балкончики напротив. Вечер: - Твой пришёл?
 - Нет, чтоб он сдох, а твой?  - Да, чтоб он сдох рядом с твоим!   - Изя, иди пописяй на дорожку, ми уже уходим, - Мама, у них нет дорожки, я пописял на ковёр...   – Вы прям такой худенький... Шо вы кушаете?  – То же, что и вы, только на полведра меньше...   Объявление по одесскому пляжу:  - Дама в голубом купальнике с красными цветочками, срочно вернитесь в раздевалку! Таки вы забыли его надеть!   - Извини, Миша, но я не буду заниматься сексом до свадьбы!  - Ты тоже извини, Бася, но я не буду устраивать свадьбу ради секса!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

- Рабинович, у вас есть возможность откладывать деньги?
- Возможность есть, денег нет.

----------

